# about removing sticky residue from motherboard



## ozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello, i have the  problem with my new msi z87 mpower max main board i tried to remove the thing which looks like flux residue with isopropyl alcohol but it seems very sticky. i read here someone posted water and soap is ok to remove that residue should i really use water?
here are the pictures:


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah you can safely use water since you are actually washing the back side and drying it is easy. Just make sure that you dry off the board COMPLETELY before powering on. And take ESD precautions. Best use a grounded metal table top and stand on bare foot while you do it. All the best.


----------



## ozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Yeah you can safely use water since you are actually washing the back side and drying it is easy. Just make sure that you dry off the board COMPLETELY before powering on. And take ESD precautions. Best use a grounded metal table top and stand on bare foot while you do it. All the best.



thanks for the info how about if i leave it as is? will it effect the overclocking performance of the mainboard?


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

ozzy said:


> thanks for the info how about if i leave it as is? will it effect the overclocking performance of the mainboard?



That is relative to boards. In most boards, removing it will improve overclocking performance. I suggest that if you have gone this far, why not remove it completely?  Also try one thing. Take some lint free clothes or coffee filter. Wet it with IPA and slowly remove the flux from the affected areas. That will need patience and time.


----------



## ozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

i checked many places in my country to find a coffe filter but they sell them as bulk orders.and i am worried to use a cloth because i can damage some small parts.Can i also use sponge?


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

ozzy said:


> i checked many places in my country to find a coffe filter but they sell them as bulk orders.and i am worried to use a cloth because i can damage some small parts.Can i also use sponge?



Yeah you can. Just be careful with the components if any on the backside. Don't go too fast and avoid wiping the stickers.


----------



## ozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Yeah you can. Just be careful with the components if any on the backside. Don't go too fast and avoid wiping the stickers.



ty ,i am out of IPA ordered some i will post the results in 1-2 hours


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

ozzy said:


> ty ,i am out of IPA ordered some i will post the results in 1-2 hours



All the best


----------



## AsRock (Aug 22, 2013)

coffee filter(s) and 90%+ isopropyl. All so could use cotton balls too just make sure you remove the fibers after.


----------



## ozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> All the best



i tried to remove that sticky thing with IPAusing tooth brush and cloth but no luck its still there i even tried water but no luck iam scared the use soap with water cause its hard to remove soap


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmm. I think MSI's flux are strong. Asus have improved their cleaning and that is an important step to get the most out of what you got. Nevertheless, if the board looks better than before and you are satisfied, then leave it and start overclocking.


----------



## ozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Hmm. I think MSI's flux are strong. Asus have improved their cleaning and that is an important step to get the most out of what you got. Nevertheless, if the board looks better than before and you are satisfied, then leave it and start overclocking.


i used IPA 8-10 times all around the pcb.i really want to try water and soap.Should i mix soap with water?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 22, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> ...removing it will improve overclocking performance.



What? how will this improve the OC performance?


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

Look I will tell you what I did. Just have a toothbrush and a mug of water. Have some soap in the bristles of the brush and sprinkle some water on the backside of the board. Then brush the back side and after that use a dry cloth to wipe the board. You will then see the magic. And remember to use proper ESD protection and power on only after the board is completely dry.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What? how will this improve the OC performance?



Follow this:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180822


----------



## ozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Look I will tell you what I did. Just have a toothbrush and a mug of water. Have some soap in the bristles of the brush and sprinkle some water on the backside of the board. Then brush the back side and after that use a dry cloth to wipe the board. You will then see the magic. And remember to use proper ESD protection and power on only after the board is completely dry.



sorry for being noob but the soap will be liquid one?


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 22, 2013)

There are water soluble flux residues and there are rosin based.

Looks like you may have the rosin based (Cleanable and No clean types) and was smeared by someone wiping it with a rag/towel/other.

You may want to use a combination of heat(warmth, not a torch) and IPA cleaner.
Or, you may need to use a commercial cleaner to get the desired results.

Flux-Off® Rosin Flux Remover



> The plastic safe flux remover for cleaning all rosin and rosin-based no-clean flux
> 
> •Safe on plastics
> •Flammable
> ...



Here is a short paper on he subject:
Flux Removal Guide

.


----------



## ozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks alot for the info i let it dry for 1 hour now its better than before not perfect but its ok as you told it can be rosin based and hard to remove so i give up trying soap method since soap and water mix could be really hard to remove and i dont want to risk my mobo


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

Any soap will do. @ozzy. But if you are not comfortable, don't do it. Even I was not at first.


----------



## ozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Any soap will do. @ozzy. But if you are not comfortable, don't do it. Even I was not at first.



i really want to try but my board have some holes and scared if some soap will go in to those small slots and reach ram slots etc. as you know water can vapour easily but i think when it mixes with soap it wont.i really appreciate your help


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 22, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Any soap will do. @ozzy. But if you are not comfortable, don't do it. Even I was not at first.



"Any soap will do." is not true... except with certain flux types.



ozzy said:


> so i give up trying soap method since soap and water mix



Also, he already tried that if you read his post.

And, if you have experience with the different fluxes you would know that water and soap will not remove all flux types.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

ozzy said:


> i really want to try but my board have some holes and scared if some soap will go in to those small slots and reach ram slots etc. as you know water can vapour easily but i think when it mixes with soap it wont.i really appreciate your help



Yeah good point. Avoid it. Thanks for sharing.


----------

